# scotty releases



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

can anyone tell me what the differrence is between cannonball and cable releases. I want something that can hold alot of tension but still release when it's time.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

cannonball hooks directly to the ball and cable releases hook to the cable.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

the downrigger cable? is it meant to be a second release? does it slide up the cable when used alone?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A cannon ball is a heavy weighted ball that attaches to the downrigger cable. You lower the ball down into the water to the depth you with to fish at.

The release attaches to the rear of the cannon ball on a fin. At the opposite end is a friction release your fishing line is clamped into.

When fishing you first let out X amount of line behind the boat which is the distance you want your lure to be behind the ball. You then clip the line into the release and then lower the ball into the water at the desired depth.

It looks like this:










-DallanC


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

A cable release, attaches directly to the cable where the words "downrigger cable" appears in the pic. Scotty uses a spring steel clip and offshore releases use the same colthes line pincher as the line release. it does not move up or down when set deep enough into the pads. there is also a device called a shuttle hawk. It uses a planer board (small in size). when attached to the cable through a slot, it uses the water movement and sends your gear (planner, release and line) down to what ever it encounters to stop it. Either the cable release or downrigger ball, these shuttle hawks keep you from haveing too reeling up you weight, great for manuals, not a big deal for electrics. Another little trick, you can use a swivel with about 10 feet of line and a very small lure (like a triple teaser) attach it to your line right off your pole, the rig with slowly make it's way down to the bow in your line, bam two lures running on a line


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks I have an electric downrigger but I just got it and have only used it for about a half hour.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are asking what release clips we like, my favorite is Off Shore brand.


----------

